# Samsung 830 128Gb viel zu langsam



## sebo (12. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe heute versucht, meine alte OCZ Vertex 2 durch die neue 830 SSD von Samsung zu ersetzen. 

Das Installieren und die Datenmigration über Norton Ghost hat ohne Probleme funktioniert, jedoch sind die Benchmark-Ergebnisse viel zu schlecht?! 
Es ist zwar ein älterer PC mit SATA-II, aber die OCZ hatte locker die doppelten Werte erreicht! Hab auch bei Google nichts gefunden, wo jemand ähnlich langsame Übertragungsraten mit der 830 hat...

Hier der Screenshot von AS SSD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier mein System:
AMD Athlon 64X2 6000+
4 Gb Ram
Mainboard MSI MS-7369
Win 7 x64 prof


Habt ihr eine Idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. April 2012)

Firmware aktuell ?
Denn deine Samsung hat doch glaube ich einen Firmware Marathon hinter sich, oder war es die von Crucial .. hmm .. ich glaube sogar beide


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2012)

Die CXM03B1Q Firmware scheint die neueste zu sein die Samsung anbietet für die SSD, daran kanns nicht liegen.

Hast du im BIOS vor der Installation der SSD auch brav den AHCI Modus aktiviert oder krebst die SSD noch im ollen IDE rum?


----------



## thom_cat (12. April 2012)

also laut screen ist der msahci installiert, somit ist ahci aktiv.

stromsparmechanismen eingeschaltet?

wie sah die ocz da vorher aus?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. April 2012)

Schon mal auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass die HDD nur im S-ATA I Modus arbeiten könnte? Aber schön zu sehen, dass man eine relativ teure SSD an so einer alten Krücke mit nForce 520 Billig Board dran klatscht und dann sich über die miese Performance beschwert...

Versuchs mal an einem gescheiten, aktuellen Board, das auch wirklich S-ATA II...

Aber vielleicht bringt ja der nVidia Treiber was...


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2012)

Stimmt... dann bin ich zugegeben etwas ratlos... man könnte versuchsweise auch mal nen anderen SATA Port am Mainboard nutzen. 
Wenn das Board natürlich nur SATA I kann (nachlesen im Handbuch?) wären die Werte eben nicht besser da das Interface auch theoretisch nur 150MB/s erreicht (und man da ja nie ganz rankommt).

Wenn dem so ist (und das Board nur SATA I kann) wars natürlich ziemlicher Käse so ne SSD zu kaufen


----------



## thom_cat (12. April 2012)

laut homepage ist sata 3gb/s möglich.
müsste man mal prüfen ob alles richtig angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Anilman (12. April 2012)

Mit crytal diskmark info kannst du sehen ob du es am richtigen port angeschlossen hast. LINK
Und Benchmark mal mit dem ATTO LINK
ich habe mit meiner vertex 3 auch die werte vom vertex 2 mit der as ssd.aber atto sagt das ich vollen speed habe.


----------



## blackout24 (12. April 2012)

Das sind typische SATA I Werte. Kenne ich selbst vom Laptop.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4K Lesen schaffst du mit einem aktuellen Mainboard aber auch nur 21 mit dem Ding, von 
daher bremst es kaum. Sequentiell interessiert eh nicht da ist ne Festplatte mit mit max. 130MB/s
auch schnell genug um einmal eine 2GB Datei von A nach B zu kopieren. Hättest dir lieber
eine mit mehr 4K Speed zu legen sollen wenn sequentiell dein SATA sowieso limitiert, wie z.B. 
die M4 wäre billiger und in dem Szenario auch schneller.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2012)

Hat die M4 denn wirklich mehr 4K Speed als die 830?
Ich denke eher nicht 

http://www.storagereview.com/images/samsung_830_256gb_4k_randomtransfer_mb_4k.png


----------



## Tiz92 (12. April 2012)

Bau die SSD in einem anderen PC ein, Boote von da aus und schaue ob sie dort auch das Problem hat. Wenn nicht ist die SSD in Ordnung, und es könnte am Mainboard oder an einer Bios Einstellung liegen.

Sonst SSD eintauschen lassen, ist ja noch in Garantie denke ich. 

Versuche auch mal einen anderen Sata Port.


----------



## blackout24 (12. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hat die M4 denn wirklich mehr 4K Speed als die 830?
> Ich denke eher nicht
> 
> http://www.storagereview.com/images/samsung_830_256gb_4k_randomtransfer_mb_4k.png



Schau mal in den AS SSD Thread. Die 830s haben im Mittel 21 MB/s und die M4s 25-26MB/s wie die meisten Marvel SSDs darum führen sie auch die Scoreliste an.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2012)

Aha, da scheinst du Recht zu haben. Wobei die Werte natürlich so dicht beieinander lliegen dass man in der Realität niemals bemerken würde ob eine M4 oder eine 830 im System steckt^^


----------



## blackout24 (12. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aha, da scheinst du Recht zu haben. Wobei die Werte natürlich so dicht beieinander lliegen dass man in der Realität niemals bemerken würde ob eine M4 oder eine 830 im System steckt^^


 
Das stimmt natürlich trotzdem ist bei SATA I und II alles was mehr 4K Speed bringt vom P/L Verhältnis besser. Habe eine M4 im Rechner aus der Signatur und eine am SATA I im Laptop. Ist zwar einmal Linux und einmal Windows drauf aber von der Verarbeitung
kommen mir beide Rechner gleich schnell vor. SATA I ist also kein Hindernis für ein SSD kauf.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> SATA I ist also kein Hindernis für ein SSD kauf.


 Für normale Arbeiten sicher nicht. Ich würde es selbst aber nicht machen (selbst SATA2 würde ich nicht nutzen bei ner neuen Arbeits SSD).
Das System hab ich zwar schon seit 2009 auf ner SSD (da war die 300MB/s Begrenzung auch noch kein Problem... ) aber wenn ich auf der SSD (einer neuen großen) arbeiten wollte hat das bei meinem Videogerümpel eher was damit zu tun GB weise Daten zu verschieben/kopieren... da könnte ich die 500MB/s moderner SSDs tatsächlich häufig nutzen


----------



## sebo (12. April 2012)

hier mal die aktuellen Ergebnisse der OCZ: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut, die ist jetzt doch nicht, wie ich gesagt hab, doppelt so schnell. Als ich die damals vor 2 Jahren gekauft habe waren die Werte noch höher; es waren alles Werte, die andere User auch gehabt hatten.

Aber ich versteh nicht, warum jetzt die Samsung so krass rumgurkt. AHCI ist an und Windows ist SSD-optimiert (Indizierung, Defrag. und SuperFetch aus). Hab gerade alle vier SATA-II Ports ausprobiert und die NVIDIA-Treiber von der MSI-Seite installiert. Letzteres brachte keine Verbesserung, es wird lediglich die SSD jetzt als SCSI-Device angezeigt...

Die ATTO-Messwerte sind auch nur minimal höher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass mein PC viel zu alt und langsam für die 830 ist, ist mir klar. Hab die ja auch nur gekauft, weil mir die 60 Gb der OCZ zu wenig wurden. Und wenn jetzt bald ein neuer Rechner angeschafft wird, dann hab ich mit der Samsung schon mal ne gute Grundlage denke ich.
Trotzdem sollte die Samsung doch die SATA-II Geschwindigkeit ausreizen...


----------



## G1K777 (13. April 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schon mal auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass die HDD nur im S-ATA I Modus arbeiten könnte? Aber schön zu sehen, dass man eine relativ teure SSD an so einer alten Krücke mit nForce 520 Billig Board dran klatscht und dann sich über die miese Performance beschwert...
> 
> Versuchs mal an einem gescheiten, aktuellen Board, das auch wirklich S-ATA II...
> 
> Aber vielleicht bringt ja der nVidia Treiber was...


 
und noch der Processor xD


----------



## Anilman (13. April 2012)

welcher controller ist eigentlich gut für rar.iso´s usw.ich habe mal eine iso auf den desktop kopiert und meine vertex 3 schafte nur 90mb/s das ist doch ein witz bei 500mb lesen und schreiben bei atto.

ich geb die sonst zurück.
Ich entpacke viel deswegen ist mir Performance wichtig.da ist die vertex 2 sogar gleich schnell
GA-890GPA-UD3H 
South Bridge: AMD SB850 
ssd hängt am blauen port(sata 6gb) 
ahci modus.Treiber von amd. 
aligment 103424 win 7 64bit  
superfetch,preftech aus


----------



## hbf878 (13. April 2012)

@anilman: prinzipiell der intel-controller mit dem 6gb/s anschluss.
*von wo hast du das iso denn kopiert?* von einer anderen festplatte? dann bremst die nämlich, weil sie womöglich nur 90mb/s liest. da nützt es nichts, wenn die ssd 500mb/s schreibt.

hbf


----------



## Anilman (13. April 2012)

ne von ssd selbst.also von ordner x in desktop kopiert.
Also wenn mein mainboard einen intel controller hätte würde ich die iso mit ~500mb/s kopieren?

also die ssd auszuwechseln steht mir noch offen da ich die erst am samtag geholt habe.
neues mainboad oder einen sata3 für pci slot will ich nicht wirklich.

ich find es schon sehr traurig.ich dachte das die vertex 3 zumindest 2 bis 3x schneller ist


----------



## hbf878 (13. April 2012)

nein, eher mit 280mb/s: 280mb/s lesen+280mb/s schreiben=560mb/s=etwa das maximum von sata3. 
also du kannst höchstens mit halber sata3-geschwindigkeit kopieren, da die daten sowohl gelesen als auch geschrieben werden müssen und sich das addiert

hbf


----------



## Anilman (14. April 2012)

immerhin um die 200mb/s MEHR.

Also liegt es am mainboard controller das er so langsam arbeitet bzw limitiert?hört sich an wie ein marvel Controller oder wie das heisst.
naja das nächste bald kommende system wird mal ein intel.amd scheint Performance technisch nicht mehr so gut drauf zu haben.

also wenn ich meine vertex 3 an einen intel Controller anschließe habe ich volle sequentielle Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## hbf878 (14. April 2012)

nee, du hast den nativen amd-kontroller, wenn du an die hellblauen stecker angeschlossen hast. der amd-controller ist vielleicht etwas schlechter als der intel, aber dass dadurch die ssd-geschwindigkeit verringert wird, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. hast du schnon einen benchmark mit as-ssd gemacht?

hbf


----------

